# Large cat on wildlife cam - what is it?



## mpatton (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello from Central Illinois everyone! I recently installed a motion-activated wildlife camera in my back yard - wanting to catch pictures of the deer, coyotes, raccoons and oppossums on it, but in the last few weeks, had a surprise by a very large cat with what I consider to be odd markings and an unusually large tail. I'm relatively certain none of my rural neighbors own any cats and I'm hoping someone here can tell me what kind of cat this may be. I am uploading that picture as well as one of a deer from the same camera so you have an idea as to the size of this kitty... Thank you! Melanie


----------



## paisley (Nov 28, 2011)

well for one the cat looks closer to the camera then the deer, which could explain why it looks so big.
Could just be a feral or stray tabby. does look like a fairly large, healthy kitty though!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

The kitty is definitely much closer to the camera so I think it's just an illusion that it looks so large. Looks like someone's pet to me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Someone's fatty cat.


----------

